# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل >  ساخت بوت لودر برای حافظه های فلش

## reza10203045

سلام 
میخواستم بدونم که آیا میشه بوت لودری ساخت که از رو حافظه های فلش لود و اجرا بشه اگه میشه  منبع یا اطلاعاتی در این خصوص در اینجا قرار بدید.

----------


## misagh1359

می دونم منظورت کدهای اینجور برنامه ای هست ولی واسه اینکه مطمئن بشی لینک زیر رو یه نیگا بنداز البته با اجازه مدیران سایت 

http://www.p30download.com/index.php?page=7

----------


## reza10203045

از پاسخ شما دوست عزیز ممنون. آیا مطالبی در مورد ساخت یک سیستم عامل پرتابل هست البته منظورم فقط بوت لودر هستش.

----------


## reza10203045

دوستان شما اطلاعاتی در مورد ساخت بوت لودری که از رو سی دی بوت بشه را دارید.

----------


## pesar irooni

تو گروه درس سیستم توزیع شده ما (http://groups.google.com/group/iustds) یکی از بچه ها یک چند تا لینک داده
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...cket,1113.html
دانلود کن
http://uploadbox.com/en/files/qmKZBppxEe

----------

